# Anyone familiar with virtualweberbullet.com?



## TheCook (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been reading the articles on virtualweberbullet.com and on the Fireup section I noticed the author uses charcoal briquettes over lump charcoal.  From reading this forum over the last year or so I've come to the conclusion that most here are pro-lump over briquettes.  Is that about right?  If so why would he advocate using briquettes over lump?

Also, from the articles on that site, he talks about using chunks of wood to smoke meat with actual smoke.

The advice you guys gave me a while back was that for ideal smoking you dont want to actually see smoke coming from your chimney, you want it to be almost clear.  And when it is smoking, you want to cover your meat with foil so you dont get any smoke "residue" or whatever on the meat.

Any thoughts on this guys?

Thanks.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

I use chunks of wood in my WSM's.  I put about 4-5 pieces in the charcoal ring spaced out so they will catch at different times.  Works for me.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 7, 2007)

I use Kingsford for fuel all the time...I add wood chunks for smoke.  BTW, what is the virtualweberullet.com?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

I use Basques lump (made from hardwood Maple) 100% of the time in all of my smokers. Well other than the Traeger of course.

I find the Basques lump to be terrific in all of them, little ash steady temp great flavour. 

Works for me.


----------



## TheCook (Jun 7, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I use Basques lump (made from hardwood Maple) 100% of the time in all of my smokers. Well other than the Traeger of course.
> 
> I find the Basques lump to be terrific in all of them, little ash steady temp great flavour.
> 
> Works for me.



Diva,  when you use hardwood lump charcoal do you add wood do it or just use the lump?

Greg, check it out...its has lots of info about WSM and a forum too, I think.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

I add 3 - 5 chunks of wood usually a mix of hickory and cherry or pecan and cherry.

Nick, Greg is just being facetious lol


----------



## TheCook (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys and gal.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2007)

IMHO lump in a WSM isn't enough to give that nice smoke flavor..you need to use some wood....I prefer lump over the other stuff...


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 7, 2007)

My reasoning for using Lump over briquettes is the Royal Oak lump that I use leaves very little ash. I also do know briquetts can have all kind of nonwood products in them as fillers and binders. Plus RO lump weighs less and I'm lazy.   I don't think there is really a big diffrence, I believe it is more a personal preffrence. Go with what makes you happy.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

JR said:
			
		

> I use both, depending on my length of cook and what I am cooking.
> 
> My preference is Basque lump charwood, with Maple leaf lump charwood a very close second.  Both are pure hardwood, made from forest left overs.
> 
> ...



I got the Traeger about a month ago>?  Gary from Traeger dropped a LIL Tex for me to try out and use till the Barrie comp. I will be buying one now.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 7, 2007)

Greg,

You should check out that site, you would fit right in over there!!!!  

Al


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

Witt,

next time I am down your way I will bring you some of the Basques to try. It has a wonderful flavour.


----------



## john pen (Jun 7, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Witt,
> 
> next time I am down your way I will bring you some of the Basques to try. It has a wonderful flavour.



I used the bag that I got as a gift last weekend at camp...Nice stuff !


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad you liked it John. 

I hope the Company gets more American Distributors. 

That would be good for them.


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 7, 2007)

I use both lump and briquets depending on the cook. I have DuraFlame briquets available to me and do prefer them to the new kingsford. That said in blind judging I personely know that briquets can produce great product. 

If I have a long cook briquets give longer burns than lump but shorter, high temp cooks lump is a great choice.

Jim


----------



## wittdog (Jun 8, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Witt,
> 
> next time I am down your way I will bring you some of the Basques to try. It has a wonderful flavour.


Cool always up to try something new..Thanks


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 8, 2007)

The site appears to be a very good reference for WSM modifications.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto on the Basques...great stuff, real good aroma when smoking, I hate to finish this off cuz I won't have no more.


----------



## SoEzzy (Jun 8, 2007)

Home Depot is doing Rancher briquettes, from the Original Charcoal Company, I just started using them in the WSMs two weeks ago, but I won't be going back to Kingsford in the near future.

The Rancher has a much better taste and cooked longer than Kingsford on an overnight cook, it also cooks hotter IMO and so necessitates a slight change in fire control, but is also useful if grilling.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 8, 2007)

I usually use lump...with that said the other week I bought 20 bags of The Original Charcoal Rancher that was on sale at Home Depot for $2.99.

I have an extra grate on top of the briquette/lump grate that is criss crossed.   When I fill the ring entirely with unlit lump charcoal then add about 15 lit briquettes I can easily get about 14 hours. I may could get more but I haven't ever needed more yet.   I also add about 5 chunks of 1/2 fist size wood.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2007)

What Bruce said. Diva is this avaliable throught out Canada or just up your way? My sister lives in Windsor and she might be a good "hook up" for this product 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2007)

ISBBQ said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tony why don't you check out the XL Primo Oval Kamado?  Small foot print, VERY fuel efficient, and able to smoke and grill alot of food.  Temp ranges from 170* - 700*!  Just check them out *HERE* if you're interested! [/url]


----------



## DaleP (Jun 9, 2007)

We have a sm Spicewine and the Primo Jr. and that my friend is one fine combo. Those Primos are fun to use.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 9, 2007)

One's a Primo and one's a Green Egg...


----------



## DaleP (Jun 9, 2007)

I am not Larry (but I play one on Gas grills dot com) and I would like to answer this Primo/Big G Egg question.

1)The Primo has an oval shape which gives you more grate space then the BGE. That is my #1 reason I chose Primo over the egg.
2)The inventor of the Primo is a heck of a nice guy who isnt big headed enough that he wont talk with you. Not that BGE inventors wouldnt.
3)Larry sells them and everybody likes Larry. 

But in reality, I dont think you can go wrong with either because they are both very good quality.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I am not Larry (but I play one on Gas grills dot com) and I would like to answer this Primo/Big G Egg question.
> 
> 1)The Primo has an oval shape which gives you more grate space then the BGE. That is my #1 reason I chose Primo over the egg.
> 2)The inventor of the Primo is a heck of a nice guy who isnt big headed enough that he wont talk with you. Not that BGE inventors wouldnt.
> ...



I agree with everything Dale has said, both are great cookers and you can't really go wrong with either.  Couple differences though I will point out that Dale didn't.  1).  The XL Primo has the largest cooking area than any Ceramic Cooker on the market today, 2). Primo's are made in the USA!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 9, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> ...Larry sells them and everybody likes Larry...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 9, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...Larry sells them and everybody likes Larry...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 9, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...Larry sells them and everybody likes Larry...



 by everybody, did you mean nobody?


----------



## Finney (Jun 9, 2007)

I know I don't like Larry.  :roll: 

TVWB website is great... the forum makes me want to pull all my hair out. (and I have a lot of hair).


----------



## DaleP (Jun 9, 2007)

I have never met Larry but I like him. I can tell by his postings that he is a great guy. I tried his rub and that made me like him more. Him giving me the Szecret Szauce recipe made us blood brothers.
Thanks larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> *I know I don't like Larry*.  :roll:
> 
> TVWB website is great... the forum makes me want to pull all my hair out. (and I have a lot of hair).



Well I still luvs ya my long haired hippy Finney!

The TVWBB is an outstanding source of information, knowledge and boredom!  The reason Greg originally created BBQ-4-U, now BBQ Central.  No way you could begin to have a conversation close to what wwe have over here, othre there.




			
				DaleP said:
			
		

> I have never met Larry but I like him. I can tell by his postings that he is a great guy. I tried his rub and that made me like him more. Him giving me the Szecret Szauce recipe made us blood brothers.
> Thanks larry.



Thanks Dale!  Finney wasn't supposed to know I shared our Szecret Szauce recipe!


----------

